# And the hashi coaster continues,,,,,,



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

On meds, off meds, on meds, off meds,,, will it ever stop? Went BACK to the doc again today after being on Naturethroid for a year (1 grain) with no issues, then went hyper. Off all meds for a month and felt great. Labs done and though I felt great, numbers were in the toilet. TSH was over 9 and both Free's were below normal. Doc changed me to .25 mcgs of Synthroid and did fine for 18 days, then BAM: Hyper AGAIN. 
I am once again completely off medication. Doctor wants to left me go for two weeks and then MAYBE cut the pill in half and try it again. I don't know which end is up anymore. Think I will have a drink!hugs6
I guess my thyroid is fighting for it's life,,,,:sad0049:


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

:anim_32:On the plus side, once it finally gives out, you will be golden! Sorry to hear you are going through all of this. Think I will join you with that drink!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> On meds, off meds, on meds, off meds,,, will it ever stop? Went BACK to the doc again today after being on Naturethroid for a year (1 grain) with no issues, then went hyper. Off all meds for a month and felt great. Labs done and though I felt great, numbers were in the toilet. TSH was over 9 and both Free's were below normal. Doc changed me to .25 mcgs of Synthroid and did fine for 18 days, then BAM: Hyper AGAIN.
> I am once again completely off medication. Doctor wants to left me go for two weeks and then MAYBE cut the pill in half and try it again. I don't know which end is up anymore. Think I will have a drink!hugs6
> I guess my thyroid is fighting for it's life,,,,:sad0049:


When you say hyper what lab tests are you referring to?

Just want to be sure you are dosing yourself off FT-4 and FT-3 rather than TSH.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> When you say hyper what lab tests are you referring to?
> 
> Just want to be sure you are dosing yourself off FT-4 and FT-3 rather than TSH.


I had no tests. Just went by symptoms. My last TSH was high and both free's were below range, yet I cannot tolerate any thyroid medication without going hyper. I just don't get it. Neither does the idiot doctor I am seeing. I have an appointment with an endo, but not until July 30th. There was a three month waiting list!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> I had no tests. Just went by symptoms. My last TSH was high and both free's were below range, yet I cannot tolerate any thyroid medication without going hyper. I just don't get it. Neither does the idiot doctor I am seeing. I have an appointment with an endo, but not until July 30th. There was a three month waiting list!


There are many things that could cause this. You have had an ultra-sound, correct?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Andros said:


> There are many things that could cause this. You have had an ultra-sound, correct?


NO - No ultrasound. Current doctor won't order one because I have no inflammation or throat issues. I have an appointment with another endo in July and will see if he will order an ultrasound. Believe me, I have BEGGED for one. Let's take the cancer issue off the table for a moment. What else could be causing this? I am almost 51 and think perimenopause has a play in my hormones being all screwed up. I just had a cortisol test for adrenals and all were normal. All other blood test were normal. WHAT ELSE COULD IT BE???????????????????


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

sjmjuly said:


> NO - No ultrasound. Current doctor won't order one because I have no inflammation or throat issues. I have an appointment with another endo in July and will see if he will order an ultrasound. Believe me, I have BEGGED for one. Let's take the cancer issue off the table for a moment. What else could be causing this? I am almost 51 and think perimenopause has a play in my hormones being all screwed up. I just had a cortisol test for adrenals and all were normal. All other blood test were normal. WHAT ELSE COULD IT BE???????????????????


Feeling inflamed or having throat issues means nothing really. When I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's during surgery, the only thing I felt was the swollen parathyroid gland (which was the size of a grape apparently so no wonder I felt bad). My surgeon thought my thyroid felt hard and during a scan part of it showed up cold as a warning sign apparently. Otherwise, I had zero issues and ended up losing most of it to thyroid cancer.

The piece I have left has only felt swollen and painful for a couple of years. I would find a new doctor, one who understands thyroid problems a bit better.

I keep waiting for mine to die as it swings wildly around. I asked one doctor why it wouldn't just give it up and and die a dignified quiet death. His answer "It's as stubborn as you are."

Quite right - I'll drink to that and to my poor little thyroid. hugs6


----------

